# Two type of 1" G.E. circuit breakers



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

The circuit breakers listed below can out of an old G.E. Panel

One circuit breaker. "General Electric * TYPE-TQL" 15 A S/P

One circuit breaker, "General Electric * TYPE -R" 20 A S/P

Yes there old, but I would like to know the different between the
two.

Both breaker were made in, "Planville Conn" USA

Thanks.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

one's for 14 one's for 12:whistling2:


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Then a "TYPE TQL BREAKER * CAT. NO. TQL 1115" is for what?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems the r rating is for outdoor use.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The "T" stands for Trumbull because GE bought out Trumbull Electric Manufacturing many decades ago. 

The QL I'm not sure of, but I would guess it stands for Quick Lag or something like that.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The "T" stands for Trumbull because GE bought out Trumbull Electric Manufacturing many decades ago.
> 
> The QL I'm not sure of, but I would guess it stands for Quick Lag or something like that.


 
Quicklag was a Westinghouse trademark.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Norcal said:


> Quicklag was a Westinghouse trademark.


Right. My mistake. 

So what does the "QL" in "THQL" stand for then?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

quicker lag:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

dont have a cat. in front of me i wonder if its different aic ratings


----------



## Adil Mania (Oct 29, 2009)

I understand all but i don't know the terms of TQL and this is very informative thread.
Thanks


----------

